# Frage zu Bergrennen in der Rhön...



## Schwarzwa.biker (22. Juli 2010)

...Hallo zusammen,



Ich wollte mal fragen ob es das MTB-Bergrennen auf den Kreuzberg noch gibt ?

Und ob es sonst noch MTB-Bergrennen in der Rhön gibt ?


Grüße aus dem Schwarzwald und Danke! 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## flocu (25. Juli 2010)

Da bist Du leider zu spät dran. Am 11.07. war das.
http://www.rwv-haselbach.de/files/abteilung/mtb/inmtb.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (26. Juli 2010)

Hi Flocu



flocu schrieb:


> Da bist Du leider zu spät dran. Am 11.07. war das.
> http://www.rwv-haselbach.de/files/abteilung/mtb/inmtb.htm



Ahja da hab ich Pech. 

Ok, Danke. 



Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------

